# z31 to z32 conversion



## da_bump (Jul 1, 2004)

ok im here simple to ask a question on doing this if its possible. im interested in buying a z31 but i cant find any after market parts for it, only for the z32. is there a way to use the parts from the z32 including drivetrain, engine and suspension?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

da_bump said:


> ok im here simple to ask a question on doing this if its possible. im interested in buying a z31 but i cant find any after market parts for it, only for the z32. is there a way to use the parts from the z32 including drivetrain, engine and suspension?


JWT sells alot of performance parts for the Z31. Doing a conversion would be very time consuming and part of the problem would be the different chasse (SP?) size and lets not forget money.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Just look around there are alot more partws then you thing there are. Go to Stillen to get a small idea (they aren't that great though) and JWT will give you a better idea and then go to Z31.com.


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

are you planning to buy a z31 turbo? those can be modified pretty easily to make big power. I like my n/a and i am currently looking into engine modification options.


----------



## da_bump (Jul 1, 2004)

basicly i like the look of the z31 but i also am adicted to power so i wanted to make it twin turbo. Ive been lookin for intake and exhaust manifold for the z31 engine. i havent found any so i was thinkin that swaping it for the z32 chassis and engine. it would give me sumthing to work with because the parts are in abundance and they have all the aftermarket parts for it.

another question are any of the 2 gens DOHC or they both SOHC


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

both are sohc for the Z31- The Z31 can still be made to be as fast as the z32 if not faster- Look at Steve Mitchells......that is badder then alot of the z32s Ive seen- Doing that swap can get pretty hairy from what I have heard man.


----------



## da_bump (Jul 1, 2004)

then what would u recomend i do bout makeing the z31 to "modern day specs" ie. 4wheel brakes, twin turbo, better suspension cuz from what it seem the parts are very rare which is making me think amajority of these cars are in junk yards


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

da_bump said:


> then what would u recomend i do bout makeing the z31 to "modern day specs" ie. 4wheel brakes, twin turbo, better suspension cuz from what it seem the parts are very rare which is making me think amajority of these cars are in junk yards


These cars were rare in themselves. The most that were sold was in 84 at around 73,000. There were only 4100 or so sold in 89. 
Not sure what you mean by 4-wheel brakes , except maybe for ABS , which no Z31 had , and if you are a good driver ABS is pointless anyway.  
Twin turbo? Why would you want to do that? Most high powered Supras and Skylines are single turbo conversions.
And from what I've seen of available parts and performance , Z31s can pull close to 1G cornering , with amicable transition to oversteer. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## da_bump (Jul 1, 2004)

i mean 4 wheel brakes as in when u push the brake pedal all 4 calipers close on the rotor, i wouldnt mind abs either but ha thats gonna be really fun to find ones. but if some one could point me to after market intake manifolds that can handle a good amount of pressure. and if you think about this, have u seen the size of the turbos drag racers use, you hand can fit in the turbine, thats not useful for a daily driver. and y not just put a small turbo and a big turbo. i herd it was done on the TT supra for better accel but then again the company said this.... i have a thing against toyota, talk 2 me if you ever wana buy a toyota and ill tell u the reasons y ur better off buying a total loss car with no brakes or doors.


----------



## z32lover (Jul 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Most high powered Supras and Skylines are single turbo conversions.



Thats because the one big single turbo can produce more compression than any 2.

but who wants a turbo? get a gear ran supercharger (tons of money tho)


----------



## z32lover (Jul 2, 2004)

Has anybody ever seen a 90-96 3oozx with ONE big turbo? its damn near impossible because of the way nissan designed its engine and theres almost NO space.


----------



## da_bump (Jul 1, 2004)

then y cant u just put 2 small or medium size turbos, isnt it more efficient on a v-6 to be dual rather than single?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Youd have to simply switch the plenum on a z32 to convert it to a single turbo- it also depends on what you have done to the motor- just b/c you have two turbos pushing 20 psi doesnt mean the power is double. It is still the same old 20 psi only more effiecently dispersed to the right and left bank- the supra and skyline arent set up like that from what I know. Thats why you can easily do a single turbo conversion on those cars. Are you sure you arent the same goofy person just under different names? thats what it sounds like..........seriously- switching a z31 over to a dohc twinturbo just kinda give you bragging rights- there are some advantages- dual overhead cams etc, and whenever I press my brakes all the calipers clamp the rotors as far as I know-- Yours should too, next time youre moving why dont you get out and check dude.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Turbos are free power! why would you want an underdriven crappy supercharger that you have to change pulleys on to adjust your boost?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> switching a z31 over to a dohc twinturbo
> 
> 
> 0341TODD said:
> ...


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

if you where to change the oem cam to an after market what would be the best brand and size to purchase???


----------



## da_bump (Jul 1, 2004)

im not saying i want to convert it to a DOHC and about the brakes i just dont want a car that wont stop as fast as i want it to. live in south florida and u see y i want those mods. not because of the "new generation of gear heads" because there always some A-hole with a shotgun after you. how do i know im cuban/ puerto rican. hear the stories of road rage that ive herd and u know y i want a fast car. and thats what i was thinking about V-6tt that the air is better distributed but like i said the issue was not the conversion but finding premade manifolds internals ect to handle all the extra torque. im on of the few people living in south florida that realize that nissan motors can out gun honda in torque anyday. thats y i choose the x31 TT conversion to a 92 civic turbo b18c2 v-tec (GSR) even tho the mods are cheaper and easier. horsepower isnt my thing and i dont brag. y am i gonna brag so my car gets stolen one night, ha ive already had a scare of my recent car being almost stolen i dont need another one


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

So young, yet so smart---amazing


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

jamesz I mean


----------



## da_bump (Jul 1, 2004)

lol ty todd its taken alot of hardships in my life to become wise


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah dude, I live in South Florida too- I see road rage everyday, but as long as you stay in your right hand lane and mind your own business then no one will bug you. If you do get involved in a road rage incident- the last thing you want to do is drive over 100 mph on a city road with a bunch of other cars on it and to top that-other cars pulling out into traffic. If you want to get real dumb- something that is just as retarded is to go buy a gun.........but its easier to kill the same amount of people with a car anyways. Im assuming you live in Miami, if road rage is so bad that you need to make a Z into a getaway car. Just stay off the road till november when all the snow birds come down man-and the old F*****rs are holding up all the traffic- then all attention will be focused on them and not you


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

me too man- youre not the only one that has gotten shot or or some crazy shit like that-try being in another country and getting chased- thats alot worse then south florida. If youve been through that much crap with road rage then you should be looking for ways to prevent it- not trying to find ways to get out of it.


----------



## da_bump (Jul 1, 2004)

lol so living down here u know bout the mass amount of people who like street racing. but also the high amount of crime due to it. ok this forum is officialy of topic. its now closed lol


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude- I have two street racing tickets- you dont even know how badly it scrweed my insurance last year- It finally went down. You should know there isnt anything to do down here- Where do you live bro?


----------

